# Pimp my Nicolai



## chickenway-user (8. Juni 2011)

Ich hab ja inzwischen zwei von den Dingern, aber beide sind schon viel zu aufgebaut für nen Aufbauthread, aber ein bisschen Pimpen ist natürlich immer drin...

Mein altes 06er Helius FR (150mm):






Braucht neue Federelemente. Bei der Gabel bin ich mir nicht so sicher ob ich leichte 150mm (Revelation) oder schöne 160mm (???) will. 
Da oben steckt grad ne 55 drinnen, bei der die Dämpfung kaputt ist - ich bin die noch nie intakt gefahren, lohnt es sich da ne neue Dämpferkartusche reinzumachen?
Mit der langen Gabel ist der Lenker zu hoch (aber gut, der ist auch hoch), aber sonst fährts sichs ganz gut, das tuts aber mit der Pike auch. 

Die Dämpferentscheidung find ich da schon schwieriger, es soll jedenfalls Luft werden:
Fox DHX Air 3.0, 4.0, 5.0, ohne Zahl... welche davon taugen?
Fox RP 23 (welchen Tune bräuchte ich?)?
RS Monarch 4.2. HV (B-Tune)
Manitou?
Marzocchi?

Darf eigentlich schon ein bisschen leichter werden, weil für schwer gibts ja das hier:





Da probier ich jetzt mal aus wie Tourentauglich das mit 2 Kettenblettern ist... Also für die anspruchsvolleren Touren dann.
Ausserdem hätte ich da gerne die Gustavs dran - allerdings ist es scheinbar gar nicht mehr so einfach den passenden Adapter (Nr. 25) aufzutreiben...


----------



## guru39 (8. Juni 2011)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Mein altes 06er Helius FR (150mm):



Ich Verkauf Dir neue grüne ULH´s 

AD 25


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (9. Juni 2011)

für's FR würde ich dir eine fox36 ans herz legen. ich hab in meinem AM ne van r und eine talas rc2 gefahren. einen unterschied im ansprechverhalten konnte ich nicht wirklich feststellen, weshalb ich mich für die talas entschieden habe, absenkung und etwas weniger gewicht waren da wohl ausschlaggebend. 
in meinem neu aufgebauten argon fr habe ich deshalb auch eine fox32 talas (150mm federweg) eingebaut. ich weiss nicht ob sich die dichtungen noch einschleifen müssen aber das ansprechverhalten ist noch nicht auf dem niveau der 36. mal abwarten, sie hat auch erst 3h einsatz hinter sich.
beim dämpfer bin ich nach kurzem ausflug mit ne dhx4.0coil wieder zurück beim dhx5.0air. gleiche erfahrung wie bei den gabel, kein unterschied im ansprechverhalten! somit entscheidet das gewicht. was ich daraus aber gelernt habe, bei nem sehr neutralen hinterbau brauchst du das bottom out (bei den 5.0ern) schonmal nicht. ich bin auch überzeugt dass du das propedal nicht benötigst. ich nutze es auf jeden fall nie. somit sollte eigentlich der dhx3.0air völlig ausreichen.

zum UFO kann ich dir keinen tip geben, habe ich nulli erfahrung mit. und obwohl ich spank teile überhaupt nicht mag, finde ich die lenkzentrale in blau elox sehr schön geworden.


----------



## Splash (9. Juni 2011)

Sehr schönes FR hast Du da, darf man fragen, was es aktuell wiegt und wo Du etwa hin möchtest?

Ich bin ja im Bezug auf ein 06er FR an einem ähnlichen Punkt - als Gabel tendiere ich da auch ganz stark zur 36er Talas, alternativ eine BOS Deville, die ja ein super Ansprechverhalten besitzen soll, von den Dichtungen aber nicht so stramm sitzen soll. Beide Gabeln liegen nach meinem Wissen über der max. Axle-to-Crown, die von Nicolai vorgegeben wurde.

Beim Dämpfer habe ich im ´04er FR auch einen RP23 (Tune: Medium) drin und bin sehr happy, dass ich ProPedal habe und so umschalten kann. Beim ´06er soll das ja mit dem ULH für Luftdämpfer etwas besser sein, das habe ich bisher eher aus der Theorie, meine ULH sollen heute per UPS kommen, das ´06er ist gerade erst im Aufbau und wird kommende Woche fertig. 

Falls jemand noch mal im Ansprechverhalten zwischen RP23 und DHX Air 5.0 unterscheiden kann, würde es mich sehr freuen, hier etwas zu lesen, evtl würde ich dann umrüsten ...


----------



## Ge!st (9. Juni 2011)

sluette schrieb:


> beim dämpfer bin ich nach kurzem ausflug mit ne dhx4.0coil wieder zurück beim dhx5.0air. gleiche erfahrung wie bei den gabel, kein unterschied im ansprechverhalten!


Das deckt sich nicht mit den Erfahrungen, die ich mit Dämpfern über die Jahre gemacht habe. Kein einziger der Air-Dämpfer hat insgesamt die Performance eines Coil-Dämpfer erreicht - voraussetzung ist natürlich, dass die Federhärte passt. Die Air-Dämpfer sind zwar über die Jahre näher an die Coil-Dämpfer hergerückt, aber immer noch nicht auf gleicher Höhe. Erst vor wenige Wochen habe ich mehrere Dämpfer in meinem Nonius CC getestet, darunter der Fox DHX 4.0 Coil, der DHX 5.0 Air High Volumen und der DHX 5.0 Air Low Volumen.

Grade die DHX Air High Volumen Modelle sind beim Ansprechverhalten eher mittelmäßig. Wen man einen moderaten Druck in der Luftkammer drin hat, spricht der Dämpfer zwar gut an, rauscht aber schnell selbst schon bei kleinen Schlägen durch den Federweg. Hat man dagegen einen hohen Druck in der Luftkammer, rangiert der Dämpfer geradezu bockig, mit hohem Losbrechmoment, von feinfühlig kann keine Rede sein. Was ich nicht alles für Drücke und Einstellungen getestet habe, inkl. SPV-Druck. Beim Low Volumen Modell bessert sich die Situation schon recht deutlich, doch an einen Coil-Dämpfer kommt auch diese Version nicht heran.

Dazu noch ein wichtiger Hinweis:
Die DHX Air Modelle müssen in Kürzern Intervallen gewartet werden, um zu verhindern das der Dämpfer trocken läuft. Also öfter Luftkammer abschrauben und Fox Fluid nachfüllen. Da das Fluid von der Konsistenz mehr ein Öl ist und kein Fett, ist es auch schneller aufgebraucht (wird trotz der Dichtungen nach draußen befördert), als bei Dämpfern, wo die Luftkammer mit einem Fett wie z.B. Honey Grease geschmiert wird. Läuft ein DHX Air trocken, verschlechter sich das Ansprechverhalten deutlich und es ist auch nicht gut für die Dichtungen. Darauf achten, wie ich schon häufig mitbekommen habe, nur wenige Biker.

Air-Dämpfer die schon recht nahe an die Performance zumindest eines "normalen" Coil-Dämpfer heranreichen ist z.B. der Marzocchi ROCO Air RC World Cup, den Dämpfer konnte ich schon testen und dieser hat einen wirklich guten Eindruck gemacht. Auch der ROCO Air TST R soll recht gut sein, ebenso wie der Rock Shox Vivid Air R2C (die beiden letztgenanten habe ich persönlich noch nicht testen können, der ROCO Air TST R wird aber demnächst unter die Lupe genommen).

Die größte Hoffnung bei einem Air-Dämpfer, der tatsächlich die Performance eines Coil-Dämpfer erreicht, hege ich bei dem kommenden Cane Creek Double Barrel Air.


----------



## guru39 (9. Juni 2011)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> - allerdings ist es scheinbar gar nicht mehr so einfach den passenden Adapter (Nr. 25) aufzutreiben...



echt 





wenn ich das Bild noch drehen soll damit du die Zahl besser lesen kannst, einfach bescheid geben


----------



## sluette (9. Juni 2011)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Das deckt sich nicht mit den Erfahrungen, die ich mit Dämpfern über die Jahre gemacht habe. Kein einziger der Air-Dämpfer hat insgesamt die Performance eines Coil-Dämpfer erreicht - voraussetzung ist natürlich, dass die Federhärte passt.



naja, schau dir mal die meinungen im helius oder helius AM thread an. vielleicht liegts am helius AM oder an den alten lagern im FR aber meine erfahrungen haben auch andere gemacht.


----------



## stuk (9. Juni 2011)

bin vom dhx-air im AN auch sehr überzeugt


----------



## Ge!st (9. Juni 2011)

Zum AM kann ich zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt noch nichts sagen, in 3 Monaten habe ich die Möglichkeit das selbst zu testen.

Ich kann mir aber ehrlichgesagt nicht vorstellen, dass der DHX Air im AM so fundamental besser funktioniert und die gleiche Performance erreicht, wie ein Coil-Dämpfer der im AM seine Arbeit verrichtet.

Das bedeut nicht das der DHX Air schlecht ist, wenn dem so wäre, würde ich den DHX 5.0 Air wohl kaum im Nonius CC (Low Volumen) und zurzeit auch im TFR (High Volumen) einsetzen, aber das ist halt ein Abwägen...


----------



## chickenway-user (9. Juni 2011)

Über Dämpfer werd ich mal morgen weiter nachdenken - vielleicht. Stahldämpfer wirds jedenfalls keiner mehr, das Ding befindet sich ja inzwischen in CC-Federwegsregionen, das sollte also auch mit nem Luftdämpfer gut funktionieren (oder fährt irgendwer nen Stahldämpfer im AC?).
Und für fluffigen Federweg hab ich ja noch das UFO. Das Helius soll schon eher die Tourenmaschine werden. Damals als ich noch Student war hätte ich ja gesagt, für so schicke 200km 4000hm Alpentagestouren, aber seitdem ich arbeite ist sowas nicht mehr drin  
Vielleicht wär dann da sogar nen Lockout ganz interessant...


Übers UFO und die Umwerferturm-Federwegproblematik hab ich jedoch noch ein wenig nachgedacht. 
Auf nen Umwerfer will ich nicht verzichten, da ich auch ganz gern mal so Touren in Richtung Vertrider unternehm und da muss man auch a bissle hoch dafür. Andrerseits will ich auf die 200mm im Bikepark nicht verzichten. 
Wenn ich da sowas:




(unten rechts) montiere kann ich zwar den entsprechenden Unwerfer hinklatschten, aber mir fehlt der Zuganschlag, richtig?

Also andere Lösung:
Der Turm mitsamt Umwerfer ist ja recht Schnell demontiert (wenn man nen Umwerfer mit Käfig der nur zugeschraubt ist nimmt sind das vier Schrauben). Schalthebel gibts zwar nicht mit aufklappbarer Schelle, aber es gibt ja inzwischen welche mit Schelle zum anschrauben. Das wär also schonmal easy zu lösen. Allerdings fehlt dann die Kettenführung wenn kein Umwerfer dran ist. Da ich nicht jedes mal die Kurbel demontieren möchte muss ich da was finden (oder erfinden - mag mir grad wer ne CNC-Fräse schenken?), was sich mal schnell am (weit vorne liegenden) Sitzrohr montieren lässt.
Dann hätte ich 200mm mit Kettenführung im Park und straffere 185mm mit zwei Kettenblättern zum Touren. Und der Umbauaufwand wär halbwegs überschaubar...
Man könnte das dann auch noch weiter treiben, mit ner strafferen, kürzeren Gabel, anderen Laufrädern, nem leichteren Luftdämpfer und wenn ich dann so weit wär könnt ich mir auch grad noch nen ION 18-Rahmen an die Wechselteile schnallen 

Jetzt hab ich zum Testen erstmal 2 Kettenblätter und nen Umwerfer hingemacht. Schaut zumindest schonmal besser aus als die hässliche Truvativ-Führung. Am WE wird getestet. 

@Splash: Grad schwank ich meist so zwischen 16 und 16,5 KG, je nach Satteltsütze und Reifen. Mit Gabel und Dämpfer in leicht dürft ich dann so bei 15 sein, arg viel mehr ist glaub ich kaum drin ohne viel Geld auszugeben, viel Funktion zu verlieren oder arge Lebensdauereinschränkungen in Kauf zu nehmen.


----------



## oldrizzo (10. Juni 2011)

schick... und interessant zu lesen, was die dÃ¤mpferfrage betrifft. fahre am am einen monarch 4.2, der schon lÃ¤nger keinen defekt mehr hatte, aber immer wieder keimt der gedanke, dann doch mal auf coil umzusteigen. meine fox 36 arbeitet auch mit luft und das sehr gut. die wÃ¼rde sicher auch am fr einen schlanken fuss machen.
das ufo als âtourer" halte ich fÃ¼r gewagt, ich fahre meins sehr gerne, muss aber auch erhlich gestehen, das meine knie nach einer ufo tour mit 40 km und 1200 hm einfach aufgegeben hatten. daraufhin habe ich den umwerferturm demontiert und habe von 2 auf 1 kb reduziert. trotz bash eine schlankere optik, aber die truvativ ist wirklich hÃ¤sslich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (10. Juni 2011)

Die Wartungspolitik von Fox find ich ja schon ein wenig gewagt, drum tendier ich grad immer mehr zum Monarch... Weil schlecht gewartet ist bei mir eher standard - aber vielleicht änder ich das ja mal...

UFO ST mit zwei Kettenblättern geht ganz gut, ein bisschen behäbig bergauf und die Gabel nervt irgendwie, aber gut, das war ja nicht anders zu erwarten. Das das Gelbe bergauf (gefühlt) so viel schneller ist (sind ja nur 2kg Unterschied) hätt ich jetzt allerings nicht erwartet. 
War aber auch nur Arbeitsweg, und runterschreddern aufm Trail, da geht das UFO schon besser. Auch wenn die 200hm bergab morgens um 6 kaum reichen um aufzuwachen und das Ding zu knechten.

Für die Gabel hab ich mir jetzt erstmal so ein bisschen "Klassik-ETA" aus dem Baumarkt geholt, das wird jetzt erstmal am Gardasee ausprobiert. Leider ist das Kettenblatt schon recht fertig, da bleibt die Kette gelegentlich hängen, aber ein neues wollte mir heut niemand verkaufen (aber gut, ich war auch recht spät unterwegs, die ganzen Vernünftigen Radläden hatten da schon zu). 

Hach, das schöne an der ganzen Geschichte ist ja die Dinger fahren. Kein "ich muss nur noch 4 Monate auf irgendein Kackteil warten bis ich die Karre fertigbauen kann".


----------



## chickenway-user (10. Juni 2011)

Achja, Knieschmerzen, die kenn ich seitdem ich mit dem Singlespeeder von Ulm zum Gardasee bin...

Aber wiso sollte ich vom Ufo Knieschmerzen kriegen? Die kriegt man doch nur wenn die Sattelposition nicht passt und die ist bei meinem ja ok (wenn ich knapp über der Maximalmarkierung bin). 
Blödes 30.0-Sitzrohr - ich sollte es aufreiben lassen...


----------



## oldrizzo (11. Juni 2011)

...die schmerzenden knie bekomme ich vornehmlich vom falschen sitzen und zum saisonbeginn regelmäßig, wenn die wadenköpfchen überlastet sind. und ausserdem, wenn ich zu lange zu dicke gänge fahre, oder es sehr kalt ist, ab und zu auch mal, wenn ich mich eindrehe beim biken oder, aber das nur sehr selten, wenn ich am baum hängen bleibe. 

ps: ja, fox' serviceintervalle sind eine frechheit, aber die gabel ist toll.

pps: meint ihr die fox steckt einen frontalimpact gut weg, wenn der fw auf 120 mm reduziert war? ich werde es berichten.

ppps: viel spass am gardasse!!!


----------



## chickenway-user (16. Juni 2011)

Hab mal den Hintergrund gepimpt:


----------



## blutbuche (17. Juni 2011)

geiles bild !!


----------



## sluette (27. Juni 2011)

Any pimp News?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chorge (27. Juni 2011)

Hi!
Ich hab seit ein paar Fahrten meinen DHX5.0 Coil durch nen DHX Air 5.0 ersetzt. Beide 200mm und 57mm Hub. Mein Helius ist in etwa ja wie deines, sollte also vergleichbar sein.
Meine Erfahrungen:
Die große Luftkammer des Air ist schon mal Käse im FR, da der Dämpfer brutal durch den mittleren FW durchrauscht. Mit 10ml Öl in der Luftkammer oder durch auffüllen der Aussenkammer mit CD-Spindelmaterial (easy, keine Sorge!) wird das aber schon DEUTLICH besser. Dennoch braucht man recht hohe Drücke so um die 200PSI um nicht durchzusacken. Man hat somit rund 10-15% weniger Sag als im Coil. Der Dämpfer scheint dadurch im Stand deutlich schlechter anzusprechen als der Coil, was sich aber beim Fahren relativiert. Ich habe sogar das Gefühl, dass der Air etwas besser und feinfühliger arbeitet. 
Mein nächster Schritt wird nun vermutlich der Einbau der speziellen Luftdämpferhebel von Nicolai sein, die seinerzeit entwickelt wurden. Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, spricht der Hinterbau mit diesen am Anfang feiner an, und hinten raus ist mehr Progression da... Bin diesbzgl. gerade mit Nicolai am quatschen!
Den alten DHX 5.0 Air bekommst du in Rietzlern derzeit sehr günstig! Der Preis und die knapp 400g weniger Gewicht als mein Coil waren bei mir der Kaufgrund...


----------



## Splash (27. Juni 2011)

Was hat dein FR denn für ein Baujahr. Ich hatte das Thema kürzlich auch mit Nicolai und bei den älteren Baujahren (wohl bis 2007), wo der alte ULH verbaut war, gibt es leider keine Air-ULH mehr. Diese gibt es wohl nur noch für die neueren Baujahre.

Ich weiss jetzt nicht, ob man genug Leute zusammen bekommt, als dass Nicolai noch mal einen Satz produziert ...


----------



## chorge (28. Juni 2011)

Vincent meinte, es gäbe die Hebel... Aber ich Werte mal, was er nun konkret auf meine Mailanfrage schreibt.


----------



## Splash (28. Juni 2011)

Kann ja sein. Was hast Du bzw Dein FR für ein Baujahr? Halt mich (uns) mal auf dem Laufenden, wie es weiter geht ...


----------



## chickenway-user (28. Juni 2011)

Also ich hab kürzlich nachgefragt ob es für mein 06er noch welche gibt. Die Antwort war schon eher negativ...

Für die Pimpnews brauch ich erstmal wieder Fotolicht - wenn das Handy das hinkriegt, ansonsten müsst ihr euch halt Gedulden bis die Kamera aus Kanada zurück ist (das Miststück fährt ohne mich in den Urlaub...)


----------



## chorge (29. Juni 2011)

Keine 06er Umlenkhebel... :-(


----------



## chickenway-user (29. Juni 2011)

Ich hab mal wieder den Hintergrund gepimpert...


----------



## trailterror (29. Juni 2011)

Hast du schön gezeichnet


----------



## chickenway-user (29. Juni 2011)

Harharhar, ich hab die Downhillstrecke hinterm Haus wieder gefunden, mein erster Hipjump grad mit dem UFO...

(Ich bin dann auch grad mal in nen Baum gefahren, weil ich a bissle langsam war und zu weit gedreht hab...)

Darum Fotos vertagt, aber ist ehh noch nicht so fertig.


Falls ihr Lust zu diskutieren habt:

1. Welche Klickpedale fürs Helius? Bis jetzt hab ich Shimano, Eggbeater fand ich auch interessant, aber was man da so hört überzeugt mich nicht so (Wartungsintensiv etc...)

2. Gabelabsenkung im UFO. Lässt sich da in der Manitou was umbauen? Gabs mal ne 66 mit ETA?

3. Hab ich spontan vergessen...


----------



## Splash (29. Juni 2011)

zu1: Acid oder Mallet, habe selber die Acid 2 und keine Probleme von wegen wartungsanfällig ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aka (30. Juni 2011)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Ich hab mal wieder den Hintergrund gepimpert...



Ich hab dir zur Inspiration mal ein zweites Helius in gleicher Farbe aber etwas leichter dazu gephotoshopped geGimped - das war gar nicht so schwer. Einen passenden Hintergrund zu finden hat laenger gebraucht.





In Sachen Klickpedale kommen mir nur Time ins Haus.


----------



## pfalz (1. Juli 2011)

zu 2. 66 ETA gabe mein ich so um 2006/2007, das war wohl auch noch die gute alte Qualität von MZ. Ist ab und an mal was im bikemarkt zu finden...allerdings nur mit 1 1/8" Gabelschaft (sonst hätte ich schon eine in meinem Helius...)


----------



## kroiterfee (1. Juli 2011)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Harharhar, ich hab die Downhillstrecke hinterm Haus wieder gefunden, mein erster Hipjump grad mit dem UFO...
> 
> (Ich bin dann auch grad mal in nen Baum gefahren, weil ich a bissle langsam war und zu weit gedreht hab...)
> 
> ...



zu 1: in meinen augen die bombproof über pedale: shimano pd-m636


----------



## Timmy35 (1. Juli 2011)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> 2. Gabelabsenkung im UFO. Lässt sich da in der Manitou was umbauen? Gabs mal ne 66 mit ETA?



Gab es bis 2007. Waren aber auch die letzten, die aus Italien kamen.

Ist eine super Gabel.


----------



## chickenway-user (3. Juli 2011)

Sodala, ich hab heut das UFO mal im Toureneinsatz getestet, zunächst ein bisschen den Berg hoch getreten:




Dann wollte es sich nicht mehr treten lassen:




Und irgendwann gings sogar wieder runter:




Insgesamt rund 1800hm und 35km. Es geht also mit dem Ding Touren zu machen. 

Fazit:
1. Die Griffe sind zu dünn.
2. Die Louise am Vorderrad ist mit mir und steilen Abfahrten (wo man zwischendurch eben nicht mal kurz aufmachen kann) überfordert.
3. Die Gabel ist bergab ungewohnt weich, die könnte bei Stufen und beim Umsetzen schon ein wenig straffer sein. Und bei 20cm Federweg ist da einiges in Bewegung!
Und meine nachgerüstete Absenkung ist ein wenig umständlich zu bedienen. 

Mit dem ganzen Geraffel hinter dem Steuerrohr war ich eigentlich zufrieden...

Und beim Tragen wars schon Arbeit, aber das ist beim Helius auch nicht viel besser.


----------



## chickenway-user (13. August 2011)

So, Kamera ist aus Kanadien zurück und ein paar neue Teile gibts auch:







Die sind allerdings nicht für die Nicolais...


Am Singlespeeder hab ich grad den Sattel gepimpt, beim Bunnyhop aus dem Pedal gerutscht:






Nunja, 180g Sattel waren dann wohl doch ein wenig mit 100kg Fleisch überfordert...

Bei den zwei Nicolai-Schätzchen gehts vielleicht auch bald weiter.


----------



## chorge (15. August 2011)

Nochmal zu deinem Pimp-Projekt:
Gabel: Ich würde in die 55er ne Kartusche machen! Ist billig, und die Gabel ist doch klasse! Der ganze Fox-Kram geht auch nicht besser... Meine gute alte Z1 RC2 ETA (150mm) geht nach wie vor 1A, nur ist sie halt wegen der 32er Standrohre nicht die allersteifste Gabel leider. Chris hat sich jetzt ne 160mm RockShox U-Turn in sein neues Litevile gebaut. Die Gabel ist zwar nett, aber irgendwie bockig im Vergleich zu meiner Marzocchi...
Dämpfer: Mit der kleinen Luftkammer, die es für wenig Geld bei Toxo gibt, funktioniert mein DHX Air nun super im Helius. Kaufempfehlung.
Kettenführung: Mach dir (wie ich) die einfache C-Guide Führung von Bionicon hin. Einfach ne Stahlstange mit 4mm statt der Schaltzughülle verwenden, und schon hast du keine Probleme mehr mit springenden Ketten. Sieht zwar windig aus, erfüllt aber ihren Zweck - auch 3fach vorne!


----------



## chorge (21. August 2011)

Sodale - mein Helius FR 2005 ist nun (fast) fertig gepimpt:
- 70cm Crankbrothers Iodine Lenker statt des ollen 64cm 
- 70mm Hope Vorbau statt 90mm Hope mit dünnem Lenkerdurchmesser
- RS Reverb statt normaler Sattelstütze
- Fox DHX Air mit kleiner Luftkammer statt Fox DHX Coil
- Moorewood Flatpedale nebst 5/10-Schuhe statt meiner DX-Clickies
- Kleine Kettenführung für 3fach
- Meine Hope Mono 4 neu befüllt und mit Trickstuff NG Belägen versehen
- Gabelservice an meiner Z1 sauber gemacht
- neue Schwingenlager und Wellen eingebaut
Jungs, das Bike ist nun wieder sowas von geil... Bin neu verliebt!
Nun fehlen nur noch die Conti Rubberqueen 2.4 Reifen statt der blöden rutschigen Fat Alberts, dann ist die Laube fertig!!


----------



## chickenway-user (22. August 2011)

Gell, is scho geil wenn der alte Hobel wieder läuft...

Mach doch mal ein paar Fotos!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (2. November 2011)

Hihi, geiler als jemals zuvor:






Details wann anders mal...


----------



## h0tz (2. November 2011)

Geiles Bild! ...sieht aus wie Spielzeug 

Zumindest wenn man dich nicht sieht, weil außerhalb des Fensters


----------



## chickenway-user (10. November 2011)

Machen wir eine kleine Geschichtsstunde, so zum 6-jährigen?

Damals, im Herbst 2004, als ich noch jung, knackig und Student war kam ich auf die famose Idee bei Nicolai mein Praxissemester zu machen. Bewerbung hingeschickt - im Januar hat der Kalle dann doch mal angerufen. Vielleicht wars auch schon Februar. Im März hab ich dann angefangen...

Den Sommer 2005 hab ich also bei meiner Oma (da wars dann vorbei mit knackig) gelebt und den ganzen Tag bei Nicolai verbracht, ein bisschen CAD, ein bisschen CNC, ein bisschen Patente, an mehr erinner ich mich grad nicht, aber vergessen gehört auch zu meinen Stärken...

Anschliessend hab ich dann meinen eigenen Nicolai-Rahmen gekriegt. Zunächst hab ich ihn dann mal grösstenteils mit den Teilen vom Flow (Rocky Mountain) aufgebaut und bin im November nach Finale Ligure mit dem Ding:










Leider hat man damals noch nicht ständig von allem Fotos gemacht und so gibts kaum welche vom Aufbau.
Daheim bin ich damals immer viel Singlespeeder oder vielleicht auch gar nicht gefahren (ich weiss es nimmer so genau), das Nicolai war irgendwie immer das Urlaubsradel. 
2006 waren wir dann im Frühjahr mal am Gardasee:














An den Rest von 2006 erinner ich mich nicht. Ich glaub ich war damals ziemlich depri und hab praktisch nichts gemacht, ausser jedem der sich nicht geweigert hat zuzuhören an allem die Schuld zu geben. Ziemlich dämlich sowas!

Anfang 2007 kam dann der nächste große Schritt, die Pike:




(auf dem Foto noch nicht mit passendem LRS, der kam dann erst ein paar Tage später, eingetauscht gegen zwei andere...)

Und dann wurds richtig geil, aber das erzählt euch der Märchenonkel mal wann anders...


----------



## chorge (10. November 2011)

Und das coolste daran ist: Das Bike ist IMMER NOCH geil!!!


----------



## sluette (11. November 2011)

hey chicken, deine story find ich klasse .
das mit dem vergesslich werden kann ich bestätigen, fängt meisst direkt nach dem studium an, bei machen auch schon früher... 
also bitte unbedingt weiter schreiben...


----------



## blutbuche (12. November 2011)

dein bike is super - haben auch eins von 2004 . sind echt zeitlos und gut !  !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (24. Dezember 2011)

chorge schrieb:


> Und das coolste daran ist: Das Bike ist IMMER NOCH geil!!!



Nunja, eigentlich wirds ja immer geiler, also find ich...

Wo waren wir stehen geblieben? 2007, das Jahr meiner Träume, das Ende der Alpträume, das beste Jahr meines Lebens. Warum? Nun, ich hatte 9 Monate lang praktisch kaum nennenswerten Kontakt zu Frauen...

Und ganz eigentlich gab es noch einen weiteren Grund. Mein Studium zwang mich zum arbeiten, Praxissemester nennt sich das dann, und zum arbeiten bin ich dann umgezogen, nach Portland, Oregon. 
Portland an sich ist eine recht europäische Stadt, für amerikanische Verhältnisse. Nicht so wie man sich eine amerikanische Großstadt vorstellt, es gibt echt viele, interessant alternative Fahrradläden, eine gut ausgebaute Fahrradverkehrsinfrastruktur, ein im Innenstadtbereicht kostenloses öffentliches Verkehrsmittelsystem, eine recht aktive Hippie-Community und stellenweise echt lecker essen.
Leider hat sich im Frühjar das alte Sprichwort bewahrheitet: "Was kommt in Portland nach zwei Tagen Regen?" Zudem hab ich von der recht aktiven Rahmenbauer- und Cyclocrosser-Szene kaum etwas mitgekriegt, zum Mountainbiken hat Portland selber nicht so viel zu bieten und arbeiten musste ich auch, so hab ich mich zunächst mal mit dem Stadtrad in der Stadt herumgetrieben und mir da alles angeguckt (wenn ihr davon Fotos wollt, unten müsste ein Link zu meinem Blog sein, ab April 2007). 

Immerhin einen kleinen Trail hab ich mal gefunden:





Damals sah das Ding dann so aus:




Ich bin immer überrascht wie sehr die Farbe damals noch geleuchtet hat wenn ich die alten Fotos seh...

Nachdem ich meinen Mitbewohner ein bisschen besser kennengelernt hatte sind wir ein bisschen zusammen losgezogen an den Wochenenden. Mal ans Meer um den neuen Tacoma (Hilux auf amerikanisch) in den Dünen zu testen oder auch mal nach Bend, zum Mountainbiken.
Geographisch ist das da recht interessant, Portland liegt ja praktisch im (nicht tropischen) regenwald, aber ein Stück weiter östlich beginnt recht plötzlich, praktisch an einem Bergkamm, die Halbwüste, auf der einen Seite grün, die andere braun. Und Bend liegt hinter dieser Grenze, ist also recht trocken.

Nach einem schönen fotoarmen Samstag haben wir dann hier genächtigt:




Am nächsten Morgen hab ich mich gewundert, warum ich nachts so gefroren hatte, draussen in meinem Leichtschlafsack. Dann hab ich die gefrorene Wasserflasche entdeckt. 

Aber sobald die Sonne wieder da war wurds dann wieder kuschlig warm aufm Trail:





Und Action:





Dann hab ich mal den Lelebebbel hier ausm Forum kennen gelernt, der hat da drüben grad Hubschrauber fliegen gelernt ("Ich hau die Kohle die ein Studium kostet einfach in einem Jahr auf den Kopf und werd Pilot" - grad ist er mit dem Hubschrauber in Australien unterwegs). Das war in vielerlei hinsicht praktisch, er hatte ein Auto, kannte gute Spots und fotographieren konnte er auch noch (leider hat er regelmässig seine Räder zerstört und war dann nicht so motiviert...)

Black Rock:









Post Canyon:





Auf der einen Seite hin, auf der anderen zurück:




So Northshorezeug hats da drüben wirklich viel, man gewöhnt sicht richtig dran.

Und dann hat sich mein Praktikum so langsam dem Ende zugeneigt - und es wurde noch besser...


----------



## sluette (24. Dezember 2011)

ja und dann ???


----------



## dr.juggles (24. Dezember 2011)

da kann man schon die trails blazen in oregon.

schöne gegend.


----------



## chickenway-user (24. Dezember 2011)

Und dann, und dann... und dann hatte ich meiner FH einen Brief geschrieben, "zur Verbesserung meiner Sprachkentnisse" laber laber, könnt ihr mich mal nen Semester am Arsche lecken. 
Und so hatte ich ein bisschen Zeit, hab mein Stadtrad verkauft, das Nicolai in meine 250$-Pornokarre geschmissen noch nen Kumpel eingeladen und bin losgefahren. Zunächst Richtung Nordosten, Washington, Iowa, Montana... Unendliche Weiten, aber schön gewellt. Wunderschöne Landschaft dort. Aber biken waren wir nicht.
Dann Richtung Süden, durch den Yellowstone Nationalpark (Hammer) und ich weiss nicht mehr wo genau dann nach Moab, Utah. A Draum. Ich war ja 2002 schonmal da und hab auf nem Intense Uzzi SLX meinen absoluten Lieblingstrail gefunden (aber das hab ich schon erwähnt, oder?) und nu scho wieder. Mein Beifahrer hat sich dann gleich mal auch ein Radl gekauft. Und so konnte es los gehen.

Porcupine Rim Trail, geilster Trail der Welt:









Slickrock:









Und auch sonst viele geile Sachen. Dann sind wir irgendwann weiter, Grand Canyon, Yesemitee, San Francisco. Dort haben wir noch ne Freundin vom Flughafen abgeholt und dann wieder Richtung Norden, Beifahrer Nummer eins musste heimfliegen.
Wir sind dann weiter nach Kanada, zunächst Vancouver, dann Whistler. 

Suche nach einem Nachtplatz:









In Whistler haben wir uns dann mal für nen halben Tag getrennt, sie ist zu irgendeinem See gelatscht und ich hab festgestellt dass ich einen Tag zu spät für den Bikepark war (hätte ich mir ehh nicht leisten können), also einfach mal hochmarschieren. Macht schon Spaß.
Danach wieder nach Vancouver, Mount Seymor (= Northshore sozusasgen) und da hochgefahren. Irgendwann hält ein Auto an, eine Frau steigt aus, fragt ob sie mich mitnehmen soll, ich so "klar", sie hat so erzählt, ihr Sohn fährt auch und ist grad kaputt, ist aber auch schon Shows in Europa gefahren... Entweder es war eine Aufschneiderin oder eben Frau Vanderham. 
Und dann der Trail, ich glaub CBC hiess das Ding. Der Wahnsinn, zunächst die Stimmung im Wald, Luftfeuchtigkeit jenseits von allem was man so kennt, geile Bäume, geiles Licht. Und dann gings bergab, ich glaub ich bin bis dahin noch nie so einen anstrengenden Trail gefahren. Ich erinnere mich nicht mehr an so viel, aber einmal bin ich an ein paar Stufen gekommen, die so waren, dass ich es vorgezogen hab auf dem Rundholz dass den Trail seitlich begrenzt runterzufahren. Dann halt noch massig Holzkonstruktionen aber auch echt gut (handwerklich hochwertig) gebaute Trailabschnitte. Fotos hab ich keine gemacht, ich war halt allein unterwegs. Meine Beifahrerrin hat dieses gemacht:




Was aber bei weitem die Stimmung weiter oben im Wald nicht wiedergibt. 
Danach ist meine Karre verreckt, wir sind in den Civic von meinem Mitbewohner dort umgezogen und durch ein paar Nationalparks und Moab (diesmal nur Jeepen, nicht biken) wieder nach SF gefahren, sie musste zum Flieger...


----------



## Gerrit (26. Dezember 2011)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Danach wieder nach Vancouver, Mount Seymor (= Northshore sozusasgen) und da hochgefahren.



Goil,
da war ich anno '96 auch. Damals gerade vom Stumpjumper (rigid) auf ein Brodie Sovereign mit satten 63mm Elastopluff-Federweg gewechselt - man, wat geil! Und denn den damals so genannten "Ladies only" runter - mit Cantilerverbremsen 45 Minuten Abfahrt, glitschige Steine und damals irrwitzige Hindernisse (logrides). 

Zum Thema: Ich fahre an einem 05er FR eine Magura Wotan (die ist von 07, glaub ich). Sehr schöne Gabel, hat 40mm Absenkung, sehr steif und super Ansprechverhalten.

Viel Spaß noch mit dem Radl!


----------



## sluette (26. Dezember 2011)

die Wotan habe ich auch mal ne zeit in meinem AM gefahren, gute performance (ansprechverhalten / steifigkeit / Abstimmung) aber gewichtsmässig ist ihre uhr schon lange abgelaufen. ich meine die hatte über 2800g auf den rippen, bei einer luftgabel wohlgemerkt.


----------



## WilliWildsau (26. Dezember 2011)

Die Geschichtsstunde ist klasse und dein Helius auch Habe aber noch eine Frage zu dem Romic-Dämpfer. Hattest du keine Probleme, dass er Luft gezogen hat? Wir haben davon einige durchgebracht zu der Zeit, obwohl ich ihn sehr gemocht habe und als Reserve liegt er immer noch im Keller für den Notfall Aber gut gehalten hat er eigentlich nicht
Gruß Jens!


----------



## chickenway-user (27. Dezember 2011)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


> Die Geschichtsstunde ist klasse und dein Helius auch Habe aber noch eine Frage zu dem Romic-Dämpfer. Hattest du keine Probleme, dass er Luft gezogen hat? Wir haben davon einige durchgebracht zu der Zeit, obwohl ich ihn sehr gemocht habe und als Reserve liegt er immer noch im Keller für den Notfall Aber gut gehalten hat er eigentlich nicht
> Gruß Jens!



Nee, Probleme hatte ich damit nicht, bzw. wenn dann hab ich es nicht gemerkt. Bei mir war irgendwann die Buchse ausgeschlagen, da wo der Dämpferbolzen durchging gings in Richtung Langloch. Hat dann beim hochheben oder landen immer geklappert, aber funktioniert hat er noch.

Die Gabelfrage ist vorerst auch geklärt. Und wenn das nichts wird will ich glaub ich ne BOS.


----------



## stuk (27. Dezember 2011)

hi chicken.
Dein FR sieht nicht nur so aus, es hat auch einiges erlebt 
Behalte es bloß, es dürfte ja fast ein Teil von Dir sein.


----------



## chorge (27. Dezember 2011)

Seh ich genauso!!
Behalt auf jeden Fall dein Helius! Ich hab ja seit ein paar Tagen auch ein neues Bike - aber von meinem (nach wie vor 1A funktionierenden) Helius FR würde ich mich NEVER trennen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (28. Dezember 2011)

Wie kommt ihr auf die Idee dass ich das verkaufen wollen würde?

Bei Fahrrädern ist es ja schon so, dass der emotionale Wert im gleichen Maße steigt, wie der finanzielle sinkt. Der Rahmen ist doch ehh nimmer viel Wert...


----------



## stuk (28. Dezember 2011)

dann ist ja gut,
meist ist es beim pimpen ja so das wenn man "fertig" ist der Rahmen dran glauben muss.


----------



## chickenway-user (28. Dezember 2011)

Magst du´s haben wenns fertig ist? 



Kleiner Scherz. Sodala, ich war als in Amerika unterwegs, hab meinen Traum gelebt und es war supergeil. Aber ich hab auch gemerkt, dass das alles keinen Sinn macht. Drum hab ich beschlossen, was zu ändern, aber zunächst war ich noch am Lake Tahoe:






Da hab ich mich gewundert, warumich nach ein paar Metern uphill schon so fertig war. Bis ich dann mal ordentlich nachgerechnet hab auf welcher Höhe ich war. 2900m. Im November, die Einheimischen haben über Schneemangel geklagt, ich fands geil. 









Hab dann noch nen "Rubicon Trail" auf der Karte gefunden - genau der nach dem der Jeep benannt ist. Bin mal hingefahren, zum Radeln zu grob, zum laufen zu weiträumig, aber man kann wunderbar trampen:










Danach hab ich dann noch nen Bekannten im Kifferparadies Californiens besucht und dann hab ich was anders gemacht. Ich hab beschlossen ich machs wie Jesus, ich geh für 3 Wochen in die Wüste, praktisch hab ich mir dafür ein paar Regeln aufgestellt:

- Kontakt mit Menschen meiden
- Nur noch Wasser und Brot
- Kein Geld für Übernachtungen ausgeben
- Nur noch Bibel lesen (und Reiseführer und Landkarte und so)

War ziemlich geil. Zunächst bin ich weiter durch Californien, Kings Canyon National Park (da hab ich Bären gesehen), Yosemitee National Park (da ist mir nen Bär ins Auto eingebrochen), diverse Schrottplätze auf der Suche nach ner Tür, irgend so ein Inselnationalpark (stinklangweilig, aber auf der Rückfahrt haben wir nen Blauwal gesehen), ein bisschen Biken in Orange County (LA ist ziemlich blöd wenn man draussen schlafen mag...), nochmal baden im Pazifik (die Einheimischen sind glaub ich schon mit Jacke rumgerannt), Joshua Tree National Park (ziemlich geil), Saguaro National Park (geile Westernklischee-Kakteen), Pheanix, Arizona ist ziemlich bizarr, Flagstaff ist geil, da haben ein paar Locals nen ordentlich anspruchsvollen Downhill hingezimmert. Und die Bikercommunity scheint da auch recht entspannt zu sein (ich bin aber recht bald weiter). Und dann nach Sedona. 100km weg und gefühlt 20°C wärmer:




Richtig geil da. Recht spät im Winter noch recht warm, super interessante Landschaft und geile Trails.
Ich hab dann mal in nem Bikeshop nach was zum Freeriden gefragt, der Dude hat mich an nen Felsen geschickt an dem irgendwas von Kranked oder NWD gedreht wurde. Auf dem Weg musste ich Gräben mit Steinen zumauern um mit dem Civic drüber zu kommen. Hab dann doch bald aufs Rad gewechselt. Recht kurz der Fels Teil aber interessant. Bin dort meinen ersten Double gesprungen. Beim zweiten hab ich das Radl in nen Kaktus gekickt, da war ich zu kurz. Und meinen ersten ca. 2m Drop hab ich da auch mal versucht...

Danach bin ich weiter. Durango, Colorado. Leider zu spät, da war schon Schnee. Draussen pennen bei unter -10° (2 Schlafsäcke, Mütze, Handschuhe, Kleidung... alles was warm macht), und wieder nach Moab. Bekannte dort haben gefragt ob ich krank war, ich hatte 8 oder 10 kg abgenommen. Sie haben mich dann gleich eingeladen, der Unterschied war krass. Vorher auf 2 5$ Isomatten draussen gepennt, hinterher hatte ich ein US-Bett mit 2 Matratzen aufeinander. Vorm 2m Fernseher durft ich dann immer im Lazyboy-Sessel sitzen und zu essen gabs auch reichlich. Ich mag beides...

Dort hat mich dann ein Local noch auf nen Trail geschickt, war geil, nur das Ende war herausfordernd:





Und dann gings leider schon wieder zurück und 2007 war so langsam zu Ende...


----------



## OldSchool (29. Dezember 2011)

Yeah, wie geil.


----------



## WilliWildsau (30. Dezember 2011)

Noch mehr bitte


----------



## rigger (31. Dezember 2011)

Jo unbedingt mehr!!!


----------



## chickenway-user (13. Februar 2012)

Darf ich 2008 einfach überspringen, da war ich mal wieder ein bisschen Depri, vielleicht ein bisschen in den Alpen, am Gardasee oder sehr wahrscheinlich in Finale, aber passiert ist da eigentlich nichts...

Wobei, eine berichtenswerte Tour hab ich grad sogar entdeckt, die gibts aber wann anders. Ansonsten bin ich halt noch viel mit den Singlespeedern rum gefahren und so:





Und ich hatte einen Defekt. Ich hatte ja unzählige Reifenschäden mit dem Ding, am North-Shore ist mir der Schalthebel abgerissen und 2008, in Finale, da ist mir mal das Schaltwerk in die Speichen geraten:





Ansonsten nur Verschleiss, nichts weiter passiert über die Jahre - zumindest kann ich mich nicht erinnern. 

Aber eigentlich wollte ich ja was ganz anderes erzählen. Ein Kumpel von mir hat grad den aktuellen Nicolai-Katalog bekommen (kann man den eigentlich abbonieren?), da war so ein Gerätchen drin:




Nur eben in aufgebaut, und mit dunklem Hintergrund. Und ich muss sagen, die Purple-Gelb-Kombi macht mich schon extremst an...

Purple or blue?


----------



## oldrizzo (14. Februar 2012)

purple!


----------



## marco2 (14. Februar 2012)

Purple zum zweiten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (14. Februar 2012)

schwarz


----------



## Timmy35 (14. Februar 2012)

Ich find purple auch sehr schick, denke aber, dass man sich daran satt sieht. Da du das Rad wahrscheinlich noch sehr lange fahren wirst, sollte schwarz zumindest eine Option sein. 

Blau/Gelb gefällt mir nicht so, es sei denn du bist FDP-Mitglied.


----------



## guru39 (14. Februar 2012)

grün


----------



## RandyAndy (15. Februar 2012)

Pople, nur was nehm ich dann?


----------



## oldrizzo (15. Februar 2012)

schwatz/gelb hab ich.... klassischer schick, aber auch a bisserl öd...


----------



## dangerousD (16. Februar 2012)

Digger, Gelb-Violett ist das neue Schwarz! 

...und wenn Du Dich am Violett (aka "purple") in drei Jahren satt gesehen hast, ist es wieder Zeit für ein neues Projekt. Hat doch auch einen gewissen Charme, oder nicht?

Wird im Übrigen mal wieder Zeit für eine gemeinsame Runde!

Cheers

der D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cycophilipp (16. Februar 2012)

Burner!!!! Purple!!


----------



## chickenway-user (25. Februar 2012)

So, mal der Freundin die Laufräder geklaut (für Luft in den Reifen hats nicht gelangt):






Ich glaub ich finds gut, aber vor allem will ich endlich mal Sonne (außerhalb der Arbeitszeiten...)


----------



## Timmy35 (25. Februar 2012)

Das hat was. Wenn du ganz fies bist, dann auch noch gelbe Speichen.


----------



## c_w (25. Februar 2012)

Ich glaub, bei meinem nächsten Rad mach ich auch ein Foto mit ohne Luft. Total geil irgendwie ;-)


----------

